# Crufts Check List



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Come on then peeps what going in your showbag/over night bag if your staying?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Show bag will have two show collars and leads and one spare of each. two dribble cloths, can of show-foot, two bumbags, poo bags, baby wipes, dog bowl, bottle of water, headache tablets, plasters, two benching chains, dog bait (liver), dogs dinner (chicken wings), and some pop and food for me and my daughter. 

Overnight bag will have my clothes and toiletries etc. hair dryer and hair straighteners and make-up stuff and of course, my show outfit!:thumbup:

I have started packing already, even though we dont leave till Thurs, LOL!!:lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I need to remember Blu's certificate saying he has passed his good citz just incase they ask for it!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Overnight bag will have my clothes and toiletries, etc, Skye's bowl and food for Weds night and Thurs morning.

Show bag, new collar, bowl, water, Crufts tickets and Skye's agility warrent book, treats, toys, poo bags and blanket for bench.

I started packing today!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dont forget your passes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Dont forget your ring clips. I sell more of those at shows than anything else


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I always say at crufts as long as you have your dog and your passes then you can buy anything else you may have forgotten from the show. Saying that my OH always asks why when I'm taking 1 dog do I need 20 leads:lol:

It looks this year as if all I may remember to take is my passes, sandwiches and flasks. I may stick a lead into my bag too as last year my breeder ended up with a few dogs in the ring at the same time and her daughter was in another hall with her other breed and had taken the other lead with her in her pocket. Luckily I had spares and she used one of mine. I think we also played swap the dog in the ring as I took her bitch in and she had the dog but had to keep swapping over. It all adds to the fun espexially when you have no idea of the dogs name or age:scared:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Dont forget your ring clips. I sell more of those at shows than anything else


Its already pinned on my jacket, lol!! And spare one in the bag!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

In the show bag I've got:

Blanket (plus crate which can't fit in bag haha)
Show lead
Normal lead and collar
Bowl
Water
Few treats
Poo Bag
Grooming stuff
Baby wipes
Ring Clip and number
Couple of toys
Crufts Tickets
Directions to show (I'm useless and the OH will probs be asleep for the drive)
Food and drink for me and OH

Oh, and a fold up chair, for the OH.

We aren't staying overnight, so up and leaving at 4:45am Sat morn


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the kitchen sink!!

crikey , staying over for the night is worse thn going on holiday for a week, so much to remember lol. musn't forget the dog!!

anyone know where i can get a small fold up chair to take ? my usual one is a tad big.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sorted taking my bright pink fold up lol.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Dont forget your ring clips. I sell more of those at shows than anything else


i always pin mine on my body warmer ready lol. always have a spare one as there's always someone who forgets.

don't forget bait!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

passes, show leads, ring clips, towel, wipes, bag of treats incase i forget bait, bait, bowls, water bottle, toys, print out of directions, brushes


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Our show bags - one is not enough!  - contain:
Water
Water Bowl
Treats (usually liver or cocktail sausges)
Show leads
Show Collars
Benching chains
Ring Clips
Water Spray
Towels
Dry Shampoo
Brushes
Combs
Rakes
Scissors
Nail Clippers
Doggy Toothpaste
Doggy Toothbrush
Ear Wipes
Baby wipes
Kitchen Roll
Blankets (to cover the cages if necessary)
Latex Gloves
Poo bags
Hair bands
Hairgrips
Safety Pins
Tights
and last but not least - the passes!

Then we also have the trolley/grooming table, the cages, the chairs, the umbrellas, the show suits, and food and drink ..........

Crikey, I'm feeling tired just thinking about it all :lol:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gees hon!! That's a long list... but reminded me to put my borrowed ring clip in my grooming bag 

My friend's mom thought it was weird him looking through lots of bags to find them, but ah well.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow thanks guys, no way I could forget anything now but like Freyja said no doubt I could buy anything I need

At LKA I forgot my ring clip so while buying a show lead I got one of the basket on the till desk, blimming cost me 8 quid this ring clip! I dont even like it that much

I want to buy a CC one at Crufts,  I think they're only bout 11 quid compared to above!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

spellw wots with the latex gloves lol??


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> spellw wots with the latex gloves lol??


:ihih: :ihih: you mean you've never used latex gloves at a show :ihih: :ihih:

No, seriously, it's in case I have to use the dry shampoo on the border collie's white legs - you know, if it's muddy and they've splashed themselves walking in. I'm allergic to perfume and so I have to wear the gloves when I use the dry shampoo or I'd get a horrendous itchy rash all over my hands.

:lol: :lol: Shhhh - don't tell the anti showing mob that latex gloves are part of the showing kit or it'll be plastered all over the Daily Wail before we know it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> :ihih: :ihih: you mean you've never used latex gloves at a show :ihih: :ihih:
> 
> No, seriously, it's in case I have to use the dry shampoo on the border collie's white legs - you know, if it's muddy and they've splashed themselves walking in. I'm allergic to perfume and so I have to wear the gloves when I use the dry shampoo or I'd get a horrendous itchy rash all over my hands.
> 
> :lol: :lol: Shhhh - don't tell the anti showing mob that latex gloves are part of the showing kit or it'll be plastered all over the Daily Wail before we know it! :lol: :lol:


pmsl......................


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I want to buy a CC one at Crufts,  I think they're only bout 11 quid compared to above!


Theres some really nices one about - I got a new one at Windsor last year (well mum got it for me) :yesnod: The dog looks just like one of our lads to 

My show kit is the whole kitchen and more :ciappa:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just me this year 
Luckily its only about 40 mins from me so won't need to stay either.... One of the bonuses of living in the Midlands.... You are never far enough from anything


----------

